# wie verbiege ich am besten bremshebel ohne das sie brechen



## unknownpeople (19. September 2004)

ich möchte mir jetzt den modulever bremeshebel kaufen. und möchte ihn mir verbiegen (also meinen fingern anpassen). (ich glaube der timm wiegmann hat das auch gemacht. schaut den sportimport) auf jedenfall wollte ich jetzt mal fragen wie ich das machen soll ohne das er bricht. 
ok das wars 
bitte um antwort.

ride on!


----------



## NRH (19. September 2004)

Also, erstmal tust Du ihn anbauen dann nimmst Du einen Schraubenschlüssel (keinen Maul, ich weiß jetzt net wie die geschlossenen heißen), und "steckst" ihn über den Hebel und dann musst Du nur noch solange nach unten drücken bis der hebel passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (20. September 2004)

mit nem brenner warm machen dann bricht da nix.


----------



## unknownpeople (20. September 2004)

merci für den tip


----------



## fr33r!d0r (21. September 2004)

habs mit hammer und schraubstock gemacht, ging auch ohne probs


----------



## evil_rider (21. September 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> habs mit hammer und schraubstock gemacht, ging auch ohne probs




mach das mal mit nem tech 99.    *knack*


----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. September 2004)

also ich hab mal versucht mir erhitzen den hebel zu biegen, das hat aber nicht funktioniert. wie heiss muss man alu machen, dass man es biegen kann?


----------



## evil_rider (22. September 2004)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mal versucht mir erhitzen den hebel zu biegen, das hat aber nicht funktioniert. wie heiss muss man alu machen, dass man es biegen kann?




du machst den hebel nur warm und biegst ihn dann, nicht soheiß das er halb schmilzt.


----------



## NRH (23. September 2004)

Also dass die ohne erhitzen Brechen wäre mir neu...


----------



## fr33r!d0r (23. September 2004)

wenn mans schon erhitzt, dann auch richtig... ich denke mal unter 400°C macht das keinen unterschied da dann genau wie bei raumtemperatur nur plastische verformung stattfindet (-> bruch)


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. September 2004)

naja, 400°C hat man noch schnell erreicht. ne blaue gasflamme ist ja (je nach dem wo) schon über 1000°C...

aber zum biegen dann brauchts immer noch viel kraft oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typi (24. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Also dass die ohne erhitzen Brechen wäre mir neu...


Das Aluminium von belasteten Teilen ist grundsätzlich nicht einfach ganz normales Aluminium. Es sind verschiedene Legierungen, die zu immer niegrigerem Gewicht und so Sachen führen. Es ist nicht so weich, wie pures Aluminium. Teilweise sogar fast spröde. Wenn da wer hingeh und rumbiegt, dann entstehen (mindestens) winzig kleine Risse, die früher oder später dazu führen können, dass man sich einen oder zwei Finger bricht. Sie machen das Material spröde. Wenn man es voher erhitzt, wird es etwas weicher, es enstehen wesentlich weniger bis gar keine Risse und die Finger bleiben ganz.

PS.: 400° erreicht man schon mit einem frisierten Feuerzeug.


----------



## NRH (26. September 2004)

Typi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Aluminium von belasteten Teilen ist grundsätzlich nicht einfach ganz normales Aluminium. Es sind verschiedene Legierungen, die zu immer niegrigerem Gewicht und so Sachen führen. Es ist nicht so weich, wie pures Aluminium. Teilweise sogar fast spröde. Wenn da wer hingeh und rumbiegt, dann entstehen (mindestens) winzig kleine Risse, die früher oder später dazu führen können, dass man sich einen oder zwei Finger bricht. Sie machen das Material spröde. Wenn man es voher erhitzt, wird es etwas weicher, es enstehen wesentlich weniger bis gar keine Risse und die Finger bleiben ganz.
> 
> PS.: 400° erreicht man schon mit einem frisierten Feuerzeug.



Das ganze klingt jetzt wircklich logisch, aber nach meine jetzigen erfahrung kahm es bei niemanden der seinen Hebel kalt gebogen hat der Hebel nach der der Zeit gebrochen ist... auch nach sehr langer zeit nicht.


----------

